# Injured Pigeon



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

A staff member picked up boxes of used books and brought them to my place of work last Tuesday for sorting. Yesterday we discovered that one of the boxes contained a live white pigeon. The box was just big enough for the bird and had a small mesh window on the side. The bird was covered in its feces. I wrapped him (?) in a towel for about half an hour. He was quite tame and let me rub him around his neck...with no attempts at nipping. However, he is having difficulty walking...falls on one side and spins himself in a circle. His feet and legs look okay, and he flaps his wings but doesn't fly. Needless to say, he is home with me. He is eating bird food, especially corn, and drinking and pooping. I have an area with towels for him to sleep, but he prefers to sleep wrapped in a towel whilst I hold him (for hours at times, my hand is numb My question(s), whew, is, what do I do now??? I'm prepared to keep him, but for how long, and then where do I take him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grayce said:


> A staff member picked up boxes of used books and brought them to my place of work last Tuesday for sorting. Yesterday we discovered that one of the boxes contained a live white pigeon. The box was just big enough for the bird and had a small mesh window on the side. The bird was covered in its feces. I wrapped him (?) in a towel for about half an hour. He was quite tame and let me rub him around his neck...with no attempts at nipping. However, he is having difficulty walking...falls on one side and spins himself in a circle. His feet and legs look okay, and he flaps his wings but doesn't fly. Needless to say, he is home with me. He is eating bird food, especially corn, and drinking and pooping. I have an area with towels for him to sleep, but he prefers to sleep wrapped in a towel whilst I hold him (for hours at times, my hand is numb My question(s), whew, is, what do I do now??? I'm prepared to keep him, but for how long, and then where do I take him?


Grayce, thank you for taking in this bird. It sounds like to me that the birds is literally starving to death. I see this in lost race birds after going for a long time without feed. They loose a sense of balance. For now, until someone comes along with more suggestions, keeping him warm is very important. Can you describe what the poops look like, although I pretty much know what they look like with no food for so long. The spinning in circles could be one of a few things, but nourishment and hydration is of utmost importance right now. I saw your post and wanted to answer so you wouldn't give up on us. Others will be along shortly so hang in there. Can you tell us where you are located? Someone may be close by that can help with hands on. Good luck.


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

*injured pigeon*

Thanks Renee,
The poops are green with some white. I tried to bathe him to wash off all the dried poop that was all over him. He is still in my arms now and when I look down at him he closes his eyes. He is the sweetest bird.


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Also, I live in the Niagara Falls area, Canada.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Grayce, and welcome to the forum. Lucky for this little guy that you found him! I rescue lost-and-found pigeons and have had a some that came in similar to your situation, found when they are starving and weak. Fortunately, he is tame, which will make your caretaking much easier. A heat source is very important, which can be a heating pad set on low, or in a pinch, a sock full of uncooked rice can be microwaved and provides a safe heat source for a few hours. An infrared heating lamp placed well above him will also work. The most important thing to an injured or ill bird is heat, as they don't provide their own heat when ill, and a low body-temperature can lead to death before anything else. For those times when you're not able to hold him , I would get a small box (not much bigger than him), put the heating pad inside, and make a towel "doughnut" nest with a hole in the middle for him to sit in. When they're weak like this, I try to keep them still, as they don't need to be losing calories and energy by struggling to walk. As he gets his feet under him in the next few days and grows stronger, you will be able to let him have a bigger space. 

There are many household products you can use to aid in his recovery, such as mixing two tablespoons of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar (found at a health food store) to one gallon of water. Garlic is helpful but I am unsure of the amount; Treesa will be along shortly to help out in that area, I would think.  Pedialyte is helpful to add to the water as well, but I'm not sure about the mix with the cider (again, someone else will be able to help with more information soon). As for food, bird seed is good if you have some. Some pet shops will sell a dove mix in the wild bird section, for $5-$10 usually. If not, you can give a mix of different seeds, as well as unsalted, unbuttered popcorn, or even soaked dog food if you're in a pinch, though this is not good long-term. 

It sounds like once he is able to eat and drink and get his strength back, he will be okay. The unsteadiness is probably due to weakness, as I've seen with several birds that come to me starved. If he is not walking normally in a few days, then we can address that issue. If we know where you are located, we may have someone in your area that can help find a permanent home for him, or if not, eventually you could explore shipping options to a permanent home if you don't fall in love with him and keep him.  Please ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help you and him out.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Grayce and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for your interest in helping this poor pigeon in need. 

It seems "tame" because it is ill and weak. Pigeons are strong and hearty birds but when they are down on their luck they will act nice...quiet and not attempt to flee or peck.

You say the droppings are green and white. I imagin the consistency is most likely watery? A normal one would resemble a drop pf cookie dough, with green or brown and a spot of white (urates) in the center basically.

As Renee stated, please keep it warm, preferably with a heating pad set on low if you have one, and place a light towel on top. Keep him/her in a quiet isolated spot and allow the pigeon to get off the warm spot it it so desires.

Is he drinking enough water on its own?

What are you feeing him now?

I see Mary Ann posted above me, yes ACV water is the greatest thing.


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Maryjane.
I made a shoulder sling so I can walk around with him and provide him with body heat. Also, when I rub his chest area it feels like he's "purring" (not all the time). Could there be something wrong with his lungs?


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Victor,
He just made a fuss and I realized he had pooped in the towel. This poop was more like a drop of cookie dough! He is eating bird food (I steady him as he eats) and takes a sip or two of water.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is a good sign Grayce. 

He is eating...great.

Please provide him with water in a deep dish as they use their beak using the straw method to drink.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think that for now, the heat and supportive care is what is called for. We certainly don't want to go pumping meds into him for no reason. I suppose this is a feral bird? No band of any kind on it's legs? Also, like Victor stated, they calmness you see in the bird is due to it's condition. It could remain calm or get it's strength back and really start putting up a fuss. You'll have take that a day at a time. 
I can not for the life of me imagine someone putting a LIVE bird in a box and just leaving it to die. Can you give us any other details on that? You mentioned a wire mesh window. I'm just wondering if this was done on purpose or if maybe the box the bird was in got misplaced or picked up by mistake? I guess at this point it probably doesn't matter. What matters is you found the bird and were kind enough to care for it.


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Renee,
I'm going to be naive and say that someone picked up the box by mistake. I don't even want to guess how long he was in that box before we got it. Anyhow, thanks everyone for your help. I made a box for him with towels and an extra donut towel. He also has a deeper water bowl. The box is on a heat register in the kitchen as I'm going to bake some cookies and want him near me. I'll keep you posted as to his progress. Your help and expertise is greatly appreciated!! I


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it sounds like you are doing all you can for him and we ALL appreciate that. We will be here if you need anything or have other questions. It's very seldom that you can post and not get an answer in a short time. Baking cookies.........mmmm..that sounds good.!! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Grayce, welcome to the forum and many thanks for caring about this bird. If someone went to the trouble to cut a breathing area in the box and cover it with a screen they must have intended to do something for him, at least initially. In any event, he is a lucky little fellow to have been found by you.

As others have mentioned, warmth is the key to his survival right now and hydration. Without knowing how long it has been since he had water, I would make up a rehydrating solution of about 1 cup water with a pinch each of salt and sugar. Pedialyte is good also. Try to get him to drink this as much as you can. I know you worry about him eating but getting his body temperature regulated and getting him hydrated are the biggest concerns for the next few hours.

Be careful in placing him directly on a heating pad. There needs to be something like a folded towel between the pad and his body to keep him from overheating. 

 Your sling with him against your body is the best tho!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Make sure that the heating pad is set on low. Higher settings will facilitate dehydration and add to your rescue's problems.

The bird sounds like it may have PMV1 to me. If you have other birds please keep the pigeon isolated from them and practice hand washing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome Grayce.  
Thank you for taking in this sweet pij.
It sounds like you have things under control.  

If you have any questions or concerns, please do post them as there is usually someone on at any given time. 

When time permits, & your new found friend is settled in, would it be possible to post a picture? 
We love pictures.  

Thanks again for all you're doing & please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

JGregg,
PMV1? Please explain this. There are no other birds in the house and I wash my hands very often...even if I just touch his towel. 

A pic will be posted.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't see JGregg on here right now so I'll make a small answer on that. PMV is short for "Paramyxovirus", which is a virus that affects them neurologically (and usually the kidneys). The neurological signs are typically "stargazing", where the bird literally inverts its head often with the top of the head touching the ground. They may circle, peck too enthusiastically for seeds, throwing seeds (don't confuse that with a spoiled pigeon digging in a seed bowl for its favorite items and pretty much throwing everything else all over creation) and generally lacking coordination in the worst way. Due to the effects on the kidneys, they will often have a lot of water in their droppings as well.

I would guess that JGregg suggested this due to the fact that you said the bird "...is having difficulty walking...falls on one side and spins himself in a circle" and possibly because it had poop all over itself which may indicate seizures. Would you say that any of the behavior that you've seen would suggest neurological problems similar to epileptic seizures?

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Pidgey,
Yes, sounds like PMV, especially when he inverts his head in a way that I've never seen before. What can I do for him?????


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Grayce said:


> Pidgey,
> Yes, sounds like PMV, especially when he inverts his head in a way that I've never seen before. What can I do for him?????


Hi Grayce,
Here's the link to Cynthia's (cyro51) wonderful thread regarding PMV.
This is not to say your pij has PMV, but the information is definitely worth reading.  

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Grayce, 


I have seen many occasions of Pigeons who were suffering from privation, whether drhydration, stravation or both...be pretty wobbley and off kilter or even falling over forwards when they tried to stand.

In theory, one does well to re[hydrate first, with Water which contains intentional electrolytes...and, for that Electrolyte water to be offered to them at body temperature.

At this point, with yours, I would not bother with that, since it is some time passed already with his eating and drinking having already started...

Mixing three Tablespoons of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of good fresh Water, makes a mix you could use for his drinking water for the next few weeks...and this will be good for him ( as others already had mentioned, but just to re-affirm...)

Keeping him definitely 'warm' is also the thing-to-do, as you are doing.

Holding him in your hands in your lap and so on is great, especially since he seems to like it...!

Starvation and dehydration can have some serious effects on their system, and it may take some time for things to come back all the way.


Glad to hear the poops are good!

Best wishes you two!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, this bird certainly has a strange tale with more than its share of mystery so far. On the practical side, if it's PMV there's nothing to do but make sure the bird stays comfortable, fed and watered. Spoiling is nice. If it's something else, then it's going to be tough to actually know. 

I will say that I occasionally find youngsters in my loft that seem to have a real hard time learning to eat on their own. When their parents cut them off, they just better get it quick or else. When they don't get it, then they inevitably end getting worse and worse off. The interesting thing is that they get sick in the gut and the bad bacteria take over. When a bird gets that bad off, there are several things that can happen which can affect the whole body, physically and neurologically. I know quite well that the bad bacteria can get out of hand because I've stained and examined fecal smears from such birds. It usually takes days to get them back up to snuff for another try out in the loft complete with waterer and food container training. I had one bird that took about three full rounds to finally get it so that he could manage his own life out there. He's still doing fine and that's been over a year ago.

Anyhow, depending on what bacteria multiply, they can get bacteremia (foreign and often unwelcome bacteria spreading throughout the body via the bloodstream), toxemia (bloodborne toxins thrown off by some bacteria) or worse: septicemia (full blown blood poisoning, kind of a combination of bacteremia and toxemia--very bad). Some bacteria can cause almost identical symptoms to PMV as well as some diseases. In that sense, the word "disease" refers more to the affected tissues (e.g. meningitis) and can be caused by a variety of actual pathogens. As a practical matter, if your bird's symptoms are of viral origin, there's virtually nothing you can do except supportive measures. If it's of bacterial origin, however, it would be best to get the bird on antibiotics. The real trouble comes with guessing correctly and it's very difficult to make that judgment call even for a vet. It's easier to tell after the illness has been in progress for weeks but if it's the wrong kind (bacterial), the bird might not have weeks. That's why it's often important to get you ducks in a row as to finding a source of medicines or a vet just in case.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to PT and thanks for coming to the aid of this pigeon, who needed the kind of care that you are providing. I want to also suggest another possibility, which would be more in line w/this pij being someone’s pet. Pigeons who are fed a diet of polished rice can develop a condition known as Avian Polyneuritis, which is caused by a Vitamin B1 deficiency. The symptoms are very similar to PMV-1, the bird may appear normal when resting but feeding times may find them spinning/walking in circles, having ‘fits’, etc. If this were the case, a remedy would be to provide vitamins in the water, which you could get at a pet food store or the like. There should be a rapid response if it is a B-1 deficiency, and it would do no harm in any of the medical scenarios that might be presenting. It would also be something that could be ‘ruled out’ as we proceed in trying to help your new friend.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Grayce, all...


Nice mentions Pidgey...

Yahhhhh...if no 'Star Gazing" I myself would not worry about probable "PPMV" for now, but I'd wonder about toxemias from yeasts or bacteria, just as you are outlining...

The famous "ACV-Water should be a great help in any of those regards.


Ooooooo...nice call fp...!

You know, I wanted to mention lightly 'glistening' Seeds with fresh ( "New" Bottle) Olive Oil, and adding Brewer's Yeast powder, say, most of a Teaspoon full to a Tea Cup of 'glistened Seeds, which will stick to the Seeds then, for this Bird...

Or a good powdered Bird Vitamine mix, such as "Nekton-T"...

But I was afraid of saying too many things in a post and for it to seem complicated.

But some of me was thinking of this Pigeon needing to catch up on their B Vitamines...( and some other things too of course...nutritionally...)

So, glad you mentioned what you did...!

That makes two of us then...

Might be shy on A and D too, if an indoor pet previously...

Fresh Kale, Endive, Chard, or some dried Sea Weeds would be very good for her...and mine will ueually decide to eat the fresh leafy ones if they see me hamming it up, or if they see eachother eating it...they just bite off little bites with their Beak and go to town with it, with the fresh leafy Greens like Kales and so on...lots of good 'easy' safe Vitamines and Minerals there for them...


Best wishes everyone..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

*injured pigeon*

Just an update on my feathered friend. Its been two weeks since I found him. He eats, drinks, poops, sleeps; however, is still not stable on his feet...in particular his left foot/leg. Its not broken. He tends to just flop on his side when he comes out of his box (I hold him to eat and drink). He has pecked me and flapped his wing at me. I'm thinking this is a good thing as he's getting his strength back. But, he still prefers to sleep in my arms...where he is now! I've tried to contact a bird rehabilitator in this area, but to date has not returned my calls. I'm back to work full time next week and need to find a home for this little guy.
Grayce


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, at least he's stable. Sometimes these things resolve after a long period of convalescence. The only members that I recall in your area are in Toronto and I'll PM one of them in particular to see what he knows about local resources. Other than that, it's going to be more of the same for now.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks....Toronto is not far for me. I'll continue with the care. My concern is that when he decides to come out of his box, he flops over....and I don't want him lying there for hours at a time.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So, when you said in your first post that he was spinning in circles, you really meant something like that breakdancing where they get down on the floor on their sides and use their leg(s) to spin in a circle? And does the wing on the side with the bad leg work at all?

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes...breakdancing describes it well. He flaps his wings beautifully, but doesn't fly.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, then, as to that leg--is it full blown paralysis (no apparent movement or reflex at all) or just weakness (paresis)?

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Just weakness....he can grip my finger but not as firmly as the right.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know, it may be that this bird has been kept something like this way for awhile. There must be some reason why he was in that box like that. Anyhow, it may be an indicator that he's been this way for an extended period if the muscles on the bad side are atrophied. You might try feeling both legs, first one and then the other repeatedly to see if the bad leg is "wasted away" or smaller than the other one.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, based on that, I'd say that he stands a good chance (no pun intended, really!) of eventually gaining some strength back although it might take a long time if the damage was neural in the first place. What he probably needs more than anything is physical therapy on the bad leg to force him to try and use it more and more. Letting him breakdance probably isn't the best way, by the way. It would be better to get him flapping over the bed and then let him try to land on it. That way, he'd normally be trying for all he's worth to extend the leg. You see, it might not be the muscles that are the problem--it might be the motor control or nerves to the leg. And working them helps bring them back.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

The legs are the same size!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another thing you might try is holding him by the wings and then towing him along so that he has to put one foot in front of the other. Think of it like helping a baby to learn to walk.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, I have been helping him to walk, and moving his legs back and forth (physio?)!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you into keeping the bird yourself at all? Sure he'd be fine while you were at work. 

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I have a bird that I found under an underpass that had probably been slammed by a car in the side. Both the wing and the leg on one side were useless for a long time, almost a month. Eventually, he started walking again and now you can't tell there was ever anything wrong with the leg. The shoulder had been damaged and he's never flown adequately since but that's not important. So, there's hope for yours, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

FP,

I hadn't intended on keeping the bird, but I'll keep him until I find a good home for him. Right now he is in my small computer room that has half the carpet torn up, so its not a problem when he poops. I clean the poop every day with a bit of soap and water. My kids are okay (for now) with the bird, however, someone mentioned that birds have lice and now they are concerned about this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, some do and some don't. There are products very similar to cat and dog
products for birds/feathers, very minimally priced. Many problems have solutions
that don't inconvenience if this is what someone wants. If not, it's understandable, and commendable that you would keep until placed.

fp


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Pidgey,

I tried letting him flap over the bed and land, which seemed to work several times, until he presented me with a large poop smack dab in the middle of the bed!!!! hehehe


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, yes, there's that. It's something that we all deal with in various ways. On the plus side, it usually means that they won't do it again for awhile so you can really work him over safely for a bit longer. You can also put something over the bed for this... contingency.

As to the lice, they're specific to birds and won't bother y'all, anyhow.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

fp,

At this time, I'm not concerned about lice. I wouldn't want to put the bird through a treatment unnecessarily. My main concern is for him to heal and fly, and to keep him well nourished (I've been putting vitamin drops for birds in his water).


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

I must log off now and make some lunch and perhaps see if the teenagers want to get up! Thanks again for your help....I will check in later.

Pidgey,
I would very much appreciate you contacting rehabilitators in this area. Thanks.

Grayce


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grayce said:


> Just weakness....he can grip my finger but not as firmly as the right.


Hi Grayce

Thank you for caring for this bird, we greatly appreciate it.

It may be an old injury or calcium/magnesium deficiency which may make the leg weak.. These minerals are depleted quickly in a bird that is under stress.

You might supplement the bird with calcium, magnesium. You can use 1/4 of a human tablet and give it to him. You can also provide some red pigeon grit which has calcium in it.

You can also give the bird some probiotics for increased uptake of nutrition, and an avian multi-vitamin too.

Garlic also is a wonderful supportive herb, either in cap, or a piece of clove in the drinking water.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Grayce, if it's possible that your bird has or has had PMV recently it's not looking good to find a home with a rehabber in your area for the forseeable future. The reason for that is that PMV is highly contagious and so there is some risk involved to other pigeons. For many, that's an inviolate rule, to avoid causing an epidemic amongst their other rescues, even if it's only a chance. So, for now, we're hoping that another will come forward or that your bird will start getting better. We might review a few things, though, in the hope that this will prove out to have not been PMV.

Pidgey


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

*Diseases?*

Recently I've been getting flack about my pigeon and the health risks that he may pose on my kids. Is there anything I should be concerned about....particularly the avian flu?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

For acute diseases there is not much to worry about, most diseases pigeons get are species specific. Of course it is always wise to wash your hands after handling any pet.If your pigeons are kept indoors and don't come in contact with any outside birds, the chances to get any disease is rare. Any new bird needs to be quarantened for at least 3-4 weeks before you let him come in contact with your birds.

There are a few illnesses that could potentially be transmitted to humans but they are rare and your birds would have to come in contact with it first. Even those can be prevented from being transmitted to people through thorough hygiene.

Also, your birds need to be kept clean, stress free and in a well ventilated area.If they are healthy there is not much to be concerned about.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grayce said:


> Recently I've been getting flack about my pigeon and the health risks that he may pose on my kids. Is there anything I should be concerned about....particularly the avian flu?


There are very few things that humans get from pigeons, and avian flu is way down at the bottom of the list as pigeons are not particularly susceptible to it. As long as you and your human family are good about washing your hands after handling the bird, aren't into "sharing" pigeon feces or fluids, then you should be perfectly safe.

I don't want to lead you astray by making you think there isn't anything you could get from a pigeon because there are some diseases you could contract .. you would just have to be doing some incredibly unwise things in order to get them.

Have a look here and scroll down to the health/zoonoses sections: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache....doc+pigeon+zoonoses&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1

Terry


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Reti. I only have this bird (for 2 weeks now). He was covered in his feces when I found him...I bathed him once. Should I continue to bathe him? How often? Also, I don't know where he came from as I found him in a box.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grayce said:


> Thanks Reti. I only have this bird (for 2 weeks now). He was covered in his feces when I found him...I bathed him once. Should I continue to bathe him? How often? Also, I don't know where he came from as I found him in a box.


If you will provide him with a bath "bowl", he will do a fine job of batheing himself and probably make quite a mess in the process  ! A couple of inches of tepid water in a small cat litter box or cake pan or similar container makes a great bathtub for a single pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, Terry, for the link to diseases. I feel more at ease knowing this information.


----------



## Grayce (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks everyone for your wonderful advice on my injured pigeon. Just to update you....yesterday I found a rehabilitator in my area willing to take the bird. I was to give him to her this morning, unfortunately, my feathered friend had passed away during the night. I was heartbroken. After almost three weeks I thought that he truly was improving. 

Grayce


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grayce,

I'm so sorry to hear the bird died in such untimely manner. I know you did everything you could for this bird, and I'm sure you got to love him/her after all this time.

The bird was loved and cared for the remainder of his life, and that is what matters most. Thank you for everything you did for this sweet baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So sorry to hear this. This was such a sad situation and I thought things were going pretty good. We all know that you did your best and appreciate that.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Grayce, I'm so sorry about your 'shoebox' friend. It must have come as a shock when all seemed to be going well. I can say this much, s/he couldn't have had
a better friend in the last few weeks than you, thank you for caring for this abandoned pigeon.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news. 

Reti


----------

